# subways



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm just wondering which cities around the world have subways? how common are they? I know of Toronto, Montreal, New York, Chicago, San Fransisco, LA (highly underused), Mexico city, London. What are some of the others and what is their penetration? How far outside the city do they go and how prevelant are they in the inner city?


----------



## Chief (Jun 23, 2005)

Glasgow, Scotland has the world's third oldest underground/subway system - it will be 110 years old next year. The city is the third largest in the UK, population ~650,000. The system carries over 13 million passenegers per year.

http://www.spt.co.uk/subway/index.html has LOADS of details, including a couple of video clips of the trains in action!


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally posted by Aaron King: I'm just wondering which cities around the world have subways? how common are they? I know of Toronto, Montreal, New York, Chicago, San Fransisco, LA (highly underused), Mexico city, London. What are some of the others and what is their penetration? How far outside the city do they go and how prevelant are they in the inner city?
> 
> www.urbanrail.net ---> All the Subways worldwide and many light railways (not all) reported
> 
> You can find information, pictures and much more!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Chicago and New Delhi have a subway.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

copenhagen has....about 3 years old, and is about the be heavely expanded...


----------



## ahsm (Dec 17, 2004)

In Ukraine: Kyiv (Deepest in the world), Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk, Kryvyi Rih (Rapid tram line)

And all the stations are beautiful, I will post some pictures later.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

There are about 150 subway systems in the world. The number varies according to what you want to count as a subway (subway, tram, and heavy-rail technology is blending). Here's a list: http://mic-ro.com/metro/metrolist.html
And here are lots of other information: http://mic-ro.com/metro/

And SSC has a forum about subways: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=130


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

micro said:


> There are about 150 subway systems in the world. The number varies according to what you want to count as a subway (subway, tram, and heavy-rail technology is blending). Here's a list: http://mic-ro.com/metro/metrolist.html
> And here are lots of other information: http://mic-ro.com/metro/
> 
> And SSC has a forum about subways: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=130


I strongly recommend Mike's site - it is one of the more interesting subway sites on the internet and I've enjoyed the different categories that he's come up. Very clever and well designed site.

Kent


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston, MA has the fourth largest transit in the US coming behind NYC, Chicago, LA.


----------



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

Washington DC has a very good (Clean) subway system. I think it is the best in the US. Goes into Virginia and Maryland (Suburbs of DC) and avoids some of the tourist stuff so commuters can move around easier.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

madrid has one. (80 years old). almost every big city has one


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London has the oldest one and the most stations and route length (I believe).


----------



## Chief (Jun 23, 2005)

London does not have the most stations or route length - those honours fall to the NYC subway system.

Also, Newcastle, UK has a subway system. Oslo, Norway also has one.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

NYC's subwawy dates back to as early as 1904, and is one of the most used subway systems in the world.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

How the hell is this relevant to skyscrapers? :sleepy:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

In Brazil three cities have underground subways:

São Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Brasília

Fortaleza and Salvador are building partly underground systems too. 

Porto Alegre, Belo Horizonte and Recife have surface/elevated systems.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Tehran has a subway too.


----------



## fearbr2 (Jun 29, 2005)

Here in Brazil we have subways lines in São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Brasilia :cheers: :cheers:


----------

